# Masks of Nyarlathotep: OOC [CoC d20]



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

And at the last from inner Egypt came
The strange dark One to whom the fellahs bowed;
Silent and lean and cryptically proud,
And wrapped in fabrics red as sunset flame.
Throngs pressed around, frantic for his commands,
But leaving, could not tell what they had heard;
While through the nations spread the awestruck word
That wild beasts followed him and licked his hands.

Soon from the sea a noxious birth began;
Forgotten lands with weedy spires of gold;
The ground was cleft, and mad auroras rolled
Down on the quaking citadels of man.
Then, crushing what he chanced to mould in play,
The idiot Chaos blew Earth's dust away.

- H.P. Lovecraft, Fungi from Yuggoth - Sonnet XXI.







 This Game Keeper would like to run a Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep campaign using Call of Cthulhu d20 rules. Wanted: Four to Six stout adventurer and/or adventuress to unravel the fate of the doomed Carlyle Expedition. The campaign, set in 1925, is a Lovecraftian exercise in horror and mystery. Play begins in New York City. This is a classic and great campaign.  

 There will be a healthy mix of investigation, mystery, role-play, and terror filled combat. All player characters should be connected in someway with each other and/or Jackson Elias, a author who specializes in writing about death cults such the Thuggees or Amazonean headhunters. The players will come up with these connections as they build their characters. 

 Character's will start at 4th level. Hit points max at first and roll normally after that. Abilities will be generated using this standard array: 17,15,14,13,12,10. You my assign these numbers as you wish. I want to see a varied and interesting group of characters. If you don't have the rules, I can help you in building characters. 

 This is a long campaign and I promise to keep it going as long as there are players who want to play!   Any questions, suggestions or comments on my style or the game will be appricated.


Ok I have my players and will change this over to the OOC thread.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

Count me in.  

I'd like to play Corso Balboa, a portuguese antiquarian that currently lives in Toledo, Spain.

He and Jackson Elias became well acquainted over the years through their common interest
in the rare written accounts of Portuguese explorers of Brasil from the 16th and 17th century.

Corso might have been Elias' principal book dealer for some years, or something like that.

Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

That sounds good but there needs to be a reason why he is in New York City.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2008)

CoC, count me in!  I would like to create a character that would be something of a Private Investigator, hired by an unknown source to investigate the author.  Simply taking another job, he has introduced himself to the man, just to get a feel for the type of character this author is.  Otherwise, he is working for someone and simply keeping tabs on this man, through surveillance.  

As for New York City, it's a nice place to get a job, lol.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

Gomez said:
			
		

> That sounds good but there needs to be a reason why he is in New York City.




- I should point out that I know absolutely nothing about the Nyarlathotep campaign. I had no idea this would be starting in NY. If you like, I can take a character with an American background as well.

Now, if we stick to Corso, is there already a specific reason why he should be in New York, or can it be just anything?

Maybe Corso is just there on vacation, having crossed the Ocean in a zeppelin,
and now wanting to visit the Metropolitan Opera. Maybe the director of the Met is an avid collector of old books himself and has invited the antiquarian to deliver 
the latest piece he has found for him in person.

[Sorry if that personality is somewhat exalted. I actually watched *The Nine Gates* a few days ago, and Corso would obviously be modelled after the movie's main protagonist.]


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, Gomez, it has been awhile since our Delta Green fun and I certainly have the itch for some Cthulhu.  I would certainly be up for a game.  I don't have my d20 Cthulhu with me, but I would like to play an athlete/football hero/baseball hero type who gets drawn away from the bright lights and into the horrific reality of Lovecraft's mythos.  I'd have to do some research into the athletics of that time period and think how this character knows Jackson Elias.  Well, I could always play a doctor again if you need one!  

Is an athlete of some sort acceptable?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> CoC, count me in!  I would like to create a character that would be something of a Private Investigator, hired by an unknown source to investigate the author.  Simply taking another job, he has introduced himself to the man, just to get a feel for the type of character this author is.  Otherwise, he is working for someone and simply keeping tabs on this man, through surveillance.
> 
> As for New York City, it's a nice place to get a job, lol.




A PI would fit great into the game. Though you would not be investigating the author more like you have worked with him before and/or is a friend.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Well, Gomez, it has been awhile since our Delta Green fun and I certainly have the itch for some Cthulhu.  I would certainly be up for a game.  I don't have my d20 Cthulhu with me, but I would like to play an athlete/football hero/baseball hero type who gets drawn away from the bright lights and into the horrific reality of Lovecraft's mythos.  I'd have to do some research into the athletics of that time period and think how this character knows Jackson Elias.  Well, I could always play a doctor again if you need one!
> 
> Is an athlete of some sort acceptable?




Hey there Hrothgar!! Nice to see you again. I hope things are going well for you. 

An athlete would be just fine as long as you have some connection ot Elias. What ever you want to play.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> - I should point out that I know absolutely nothing about the Nyarlathotep campaign. I had no idea this would be starting in NY. If you like, I can take a character with an American background as well.




Hey I don't mind the character at all! He sounds great and we can certainly work out a good reason why he is in NYC.


----------



## Douane (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd like to propose *Dr. Anthony W. Harden*, evaluation and appraisal expert at the Met, occasional lecturer at Columbia University and all-around dilettante. 


Anthony is a brilliant mind whose achievements are only limited by his fickle and inconsistent character. He has dabbled in widely varying fields such as archaeology, history, linguistics, psychology and even a little bit of the occult amongst others. Blessed with a fanastic memory that approaches nearly eidetic levels, he will dive headlong into his current activity and work on it to the point of exhaustion, only to completely cast it aside once he deems the matter finished and never look at it again. 

But Anthony has not always been like this. Prior to an "extended vacation" in Europe 1917-1920 he had been a rather ordinary, if overly ambitious, law student. Tearing through his courses to join his father as soon as possible in his law office, the events of 1917 threw Anthony's plans completely. The urge to enlist brought him quickly into Intelligence since he still spoke and read German fluently. (Despite being of the second generation born in America, Anthony [and the whole family] had never let the knowledge of their original mother tongue lapse.) But soon Anthony grew bored with work he was doing which, to his mind, was just 'more of the same' - theory, theory, theroy. After requesting transfer to the frontline several times, he was finally granted his wish. 

Even his parents would have had problems recognizing the young man with snow white hair who returned to America in 1920, had they not died in car-related fatal accident one year ago. He simply declined the offer from the law office to assume his father's partnership which they had held open for him on the grounds that his priorities had changed and cashed it in. The relationship to his two sisters and their families remained cordial, but distant. With the money from the law office he resumed the studies he had started after the war in Europe, a search for the "Why?" and "How?".

Having recieved his doctoral degree for his groundbreaking study of the effect of the Great War on the human psyche (publíshed as _Der Einfluß des Krieges auf die menschliche Psyche unter rechts-theoretischem Geschichtspunkt - Eine vergleichende Studie an Frontkämpfern und Nicht-Kombattanten. Doktor-Dissertation der Rechts- und Staatswissenschaftlichen Fakultät der Georg August-Universität zu Göttingen. Göttingen 1920._) Anthony spent the next years in archives of all kinds around the globe, still searching for his ultimate answer. And yet he never found it.

Still, this work taught him one thing - to differentiate truth from falsehood, forgery from original. Over the years Anthony's interests had slowly begun to change as his 'holy grail' proved ever elusive and upon his final return to America 1923, he resolved to leave the past behind him. By now his fortune had decidedly started to dwindle and so Anthony Harden, 28 by now, sought steady employment for the first time in his life. His unique abilities and the knowledge he had gained in his study of human nature quickly landed him a job as evaluation and appraisal expert at the Met. (He had of course cheated to gain this job by simply memorizing an enormous number of auction catalogues and results which obviously enabled him to assign appropriate values to artifacts with the added touch of mentioning that similar pieces had scored comparative, higher or lower prices previously.)

Anthony has also started to lecture at Columbia university on his own special field: "Contemporary Forgery".


*Personality*
Despite his flaws, Anthony has made numerous public appearances in official capacity for the Met. Handsome and exceedingly polite and well-behaved, he knows how to dress and brings a certain, elusive "Old-world-charm" (from back before this meant the _Kaiser'_s tanks) to bear. In fact, his mind is perfectly suited to the inconsequential small-talk at galas and receptions. (The Met made the mistake only once to send Anthony to an academic lecture. During the first half he still made the effort to correct the lecturer every time he erred, the second half he spent with translating a previously unknown Homer fragment.)


*Anthony W. Harden and Jackson Elias*
Anthony first met Jackson Elias shortly after his return in 1920 during a public presentation/reading of Elias' latest book "Witch Cults of England". His own insight into the human mind and some tidbits he had gathered on the side while living and working on the estate of an english nobleman who had taken him in for a few months made for a spirited discussion between Anthony and Jackson. Though not an immediate friendship, the two certanily took a liking to each other and Anthony even functioned as a sounding-board for Jackson's next book "The Black Power". When Anthony returned to America 1923 after accompanying his english friend to Egypt in late 1922 and attending his subsequent funeral, he brought with him a lot of material and first-hand experiences Jackson had asked him to collect.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fanny O'shea*

I'd love to get in on this as well. 

My character would be an old childhood friend of Jackson. She was several years younger than him (or his son or nephew if he is an older gentlemen) but they played together since they lived in the same block. Her family moved to brooklyn but she kept in touch, mainly because she always had a bit of crush on him as a girl and because she has shared his affinity for the macabre and unusual. 

Fanny's father, a salty irish cop under the employ of famed agent Eliot Ness*, was recently killed as a result of a mob war over illegal alcohol. Killed in his townhouse as part of mob hit, he was gunned down by a machine gun. As a strong willed irish woman, she has a resentment of the itallian mafia's influence in New York, but surprising doesn't pin her father's death on the mafia or itallians in general, but rather on the whole of prohibition. She feels that it has fostered a criminal element that would be absent were the rules lifted. She was studying law at Collumbia University when he died and flunked out over his death. As a result she has tried to act against prohibition through civilian protests and recently mounted a letter writing campaign. Her father had always wanted a boy, an issue that led to his eventual divorce, and as such raised Fanny to be a tom-boy. She is perfectly comfortable with a pistol or punching men in the face, but prefers to use her feminine whiles when appropriate. He New York apartment is cluttered with newspapers containing articles about prohibition. She had actually been wanted to look up Jackson as she was wanting to reconnect with old friends.

*-I know that Ness operated arround '31 rather than 25 but I'm willing to fudge that historical innaccuracy. Yes, she is the daught of Connery's character from the Untouchables.


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm interested.  I will update this post later with a character concept.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm in if there is space, and promise to be long-term (no current PbP games).

Happy to play an antiquarian or archaeologist (Egyptologist) concept.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

My character's ready!   

Created it with the Cthulhu chargen over at www.pathguy.com!

Can I send you the file by mail, for posting it here at the rogue's gallery will take endlessly...?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

*What You Know About Your Friend Jackson Elias*
Jackson Elias is 38, of medium height and build, and dark-complexioned. He has a feisty, friendly air about him and, as an orphan in Stratford, Connecticut; he learned to make his own way early in life. He has no living relatives, and no permanent address.

You like him, and value his friendship, even though months and sometimes years separate one meeting from the next. You'd be upset and probably crave vengeance if anything happened to your friend. The world is better for having Jackson Elias in it.

His writings characterize and analyze death cults. His best-known book is Sons of Death, exposing modern-day Thuggees in India. He speaks several languages fluently and is constantly traveling. He is social, and enjoys an occasional drink. He smokes a pipe. Elias is tough, stable, and punctual, unafraid of brawls or officials. He is mostly self-educated. His well-researched works always seem to reflect first-hand experience. He is secretive and never discusses a project until he has a final draft in hand.

All of his books illustrate how cults manipulate the fears of their followers. A skeptic, Elias has never found proof of supernatural powers, magic, or dark gods. Insanity and feelings of inadequacy characterize death cultists, feelings for which they compensate by slaughtering innocents to make themselves feel powerful or chosen. Cults draw the weak-minded, though cult leaders are usually clever and manipulative. When fear of a cult stops, the cult vanishes.


*Bibliography*
_Skulls Along the River_ (1910) - exposes headhunter cult in Amazon basin.
_Masters of the Black Arts_ (1912) - surveys supposed sorcerous cults through out history.
_The Way of Terror_ (1913) - Analyzes systemization of fear through cult organization; warmly reviewed by Georges Sorel.
_The Smoking Heart _ (1915) - first half discusses historical Mayan death cults; second half instances present-day Central American death cults.
_Sons of Death _ (1918) - modern-day Thuggees; Elias infiltrated the cult and wrote a book about it.
_Witch Cults of England _ (1920) - summarizes covens in nine English counties; interviews practicing English witches; Rebecca West thought some of the material trivial and overworked.
_The Black Power_ (1921) - expands upon The Way of Terror; includes interviews with several anonymous cult leaders.

All of the books are published by Prospero Press of New York City, and all were edited by owner/editor Jonah Kensington. Kensington is a good friend of Jackson Elias, and knows you well.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like I have a good number of players with several alternates. 

*Ivid
Fangor the Fierce
Hrothgar
Douane
Arabesu
kinem
Rookseye*

Let me decide on how many players I will accept and who gets in the starting group. Anyone left will be placed on the alternate list in case a slot opens up in the game.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 1, 2008)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Looks like I have a good number of players with several alternates.
> 
> *Ivid
> Fangor the Fierce
> ...




Is there anything else you need from me, in regards to character concept?  I see this guy as a PI, formerly a police, but left due to conflicts of the job.  In fact, he got a little rough at times with known rapists, murderers, and such, and now looks to do things on his own terms.  Without the restraints of the policeman's oath, he can use his own 'wall to wall' counseling when dealing with the scum of the streets.  Having been good at what he does, the author has used his services at times for various things, from information, interrogation, or simple muscle when needed.  The pays good, and he's grown accustomed to the likes of the author.

Do you want a character sheet done, or simply the fluff to start out with?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Is there anything else you need from me, in regards to character concept?  I see this guy as a PI, formerly a police, but left due to conflicts of the job.  In fact, he got a little rough at times with known rapists, murderers, and such, and now looks to do things on his own terms.  Without the restraints of the policeman's oath, he can use his own 'wall to wall' counseling when dealing with the scum of the streets.  Having been good at what he does, the author has used his services at times for various things, from information, interrogation, or simple muscle when needed.  The pays good, and he's grown accustomed to the likes of the author.
> 
> Do you want a character sheet done, or simply the fluff to start out with?




I just need a concept at the moment but you can build your character now if you want.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 1, 2008)

Also, The game begins in January 1925.

If you’re looking for a character portrait, take a look here. 

http://silentladies.com/Ladies.html

It has a ton of good 1920's character pictures.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2008)

Gomez!  What is up my main man?  Good to see this game being started up again.  I hesitate to resurrect Miriam as an alternate because I've already been through part of this adventure, but it looks like you have a good bunch of investigators here.  Good luck guys, you're going to need it!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll pick Ronald Coman then, who was a brillant actor, really!  







His _Prisoner of Zenda_ is really one of those rare old movies I absolutely want to get on DVD some day!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 2, 2008)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Gomez!  What is up my main man?  Good to see this game being started up again.  I hesitate to resurrect Miriam as an alternate because I've already been through part of this adventure, but it looks like you have a good bunch of investigators here.  Good luck guys, you're going to need it!




Hey Isida!

I am going to run this campaign through to the end if it kills me!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 2, 2008)

So, when do we start?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2008)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Hey Isida!
> 
> I am going to run this campaign through to the end if it kills me!



... or if it kills all the PCs.  

*bah-dum ching!*

Thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## kinem (Feb 2, 2008)

Fred Dubois is a moderately successful painter.  Born in 1899, he served in the Great War but only for a few months before it ended.  He likes to travel and to document cultural variety in his paintings.   He has lived with more than one tribe of Native Americans, and claims to have been made an honorary member of the Seminole tribe in Florida.  During his travels, he came to believe that some of the magic that native peoples claim to use is real.

It was only natural that, given their interests in travel and native peoples, he and Jackson Elias often interacted and became friends.  Though they have yet to do collaborate, they discussed it - Jackson would write a book, while Fred simultaneously painted the peoples they interview and their ceromonies, and the prints would serve to illustrate the book.  They sometimes debated their views of native magic as well.

Fred was born in Kentucky but his current home base is New York City, since he likes the energy and nightlife to be found in the big city - and of course the active art scene.  His works are currently on display in a small gallery.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, I checked the professions list this morning before I went out of town, and I had a feeling "athlete" was not listed.  Rather than take the time to develop an athlete profession, I will use the blue collar worker profession and select the three skills in line with an athlete.  Hopefully, my character background tells why this person is a blue collar worker/athlete.

OK, I did some research on baseball in the 1920s.  I found the Negro Leagues the most fascinating, so I would like my character to have been a member of these leagues.  Now, I know Lovecraft never had African Americans in his stories because of his prejudices, and possibly playing one in the 1920s might also be problematic, but if it is OK with you Gomez, I would like to try.  A blue collar black man might help spice up any potential professional Caucasian party!



Newt "Bullet Joe" Wright was born in 1889, the fifth and last in a line of children to an impoverished black family in New York.  His father was a hard-nosed dock worker and his mother a iron-willed housemaid and cleaner.  Even with the long hours his father and mother put in at their jobs, the family was always strained for money.  The family's demands often meant that Newt spent much of his time at the docks with his father or doing odd jobs around the city, rather than spend time at school.  Newt enjoyed school, a time to read and explore new worlds.  Through his teenage years, Newt watched his father slowly sink into depression and alcohol.  With more and more time spent on the docks with his father, Newt felt that his fate was already determined: a life of poverty with escape not lying in books, but in booze.  The booze drove his father into rages, often leaving his wife and children beaten.  The rages always ended in tears, with the devastating realization his fury had on his family.  Newt never stopped loving his father, even when he was sent to prison for five years for robbery.  As the youngest, Newt had to grow up fastest with no father figure around.

When Newt turned eighteen, his father returned home to find Newt a strapping, powerful young man.  Newt always excelled on the athletic field with his other black classmates, and his abilities soon reached the ears of Nat Strong, owner of the Brooklyn Royal Giants.  Newt excelled at baseball with the Giants, enjoying the multiple championships during the late 1910's.  Newt's family saw Newt as an inspiration, a hero that many in the black community looked up to.  Newt's father's demeanor even changed, forsaking alcohol in favor of afternoons watching his son play baseball.  To help ends meet, Newt stilled worked at the docks and a general fix-it man.  But on the field, Newt earned the name "Bullet Joe" because of his speed in the outfield, and the speed of his bat at the plate.

It was during these glory times, when the Giants occasionally played white minor league teams, that Newt met Jackson Elias.  Newt was introduced to Elias through Nat Strong, Elias being invited to many of the games at Strong's courtesy.  Newt always enjoyed his conversations with Mr. Jackson.  Mr. Jackson had a worldly air about him, something that Newt had not encountered since he had opened those treasured books so many years ago.  Mr. Jackson's stories always held Newt in rapture.  The two formed a strong relationship, possibly because Jackson found Newt such a willing listener to his tales of world travel. Their times together were generally short, such as hot evenings after afternoon games sipping beer, but the conversations were good.

During the 1920's, the Giants feel onto hard times.  The team foundered, the crowds who came to watch dwindled.  Newt's father even took up drinking again.  After the summer of 1924, Nat Strong informed Newt that 1924 summer was to be his last with the team.  Younger talent was needed to help the team.  Newt was crushed.  Baseball was his way out of following in his father's steps.  He had never taken a wife or had kids, fully expecting his time on the field to last forever.  During the fall of 1924, Newt found himself on the docks full time, his glory on the baseball field and times spent with Elias a fleeting memory.  A memory he yearns so much for to achieve again, to break the monotony of his daily life.  In October 1924, his father fell off the docks drunk and drowned.  Unless something happens soon, Newt sees the same fate for himself.  Already his mind grows dark with despair...








I don't have my book, so no statistics until next mid-week!


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

Updated my proposal a bit.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2008)

I am going to go with 5 starting characters and 2 alternates. 

The starting players are:

Hrothgar - Baseball Player
Arabesu - Female Friend
Douane - Dilettante
Ivid - Antiquarian
Fangor the Fierce - Private Investigator


Alternates:

kinem
Rookseye


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for including me!

And since this is Cthulhu, I don't think our alternates will have to wait long to get in. 



A couple of questions:

1. I'd like to use a custom skillset for Anthony since the existing Dilettante doesn't nearly cover him. Would this be okay?

2. Do you use the Defense Bonus option?

3. Do you use psychic feats? (I'm asking because Anthony would be prime candidate for the Sensitive feat.)


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2008)

> 1. I'd like to use a custom skillset for Anthony since the existing Dilettante doesn't nearly cover him. Would this be okay?




That would be perfectly fine with me. 



> 2. Do you use the Defense Bonus option?




Yes.



> 3. Do you use psychic feats? (I'm asking because Anthony would be prime candidate for the Sensitive feat.)




Yes. But I would like to limit this to one player.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 4, 2008)

I have to echo Douane's comment. Making it as an alternate is not necessarily a bad thing for a Call of Cthulhu game. Not that I am wishing a horrific end to any of the initial player group (_read: appetizers_), but in my eagerness to play, I'll be watching closely for any openings!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool, so where do you wand the characters posted?  Or do you want the character info sheets sent to you as well?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2008)

Post your characters here.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4032811#post4032811


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

Not Gomez, but I'll try to answer anyway. 




> Defense bonus variant rule is in effect. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Gomez, I don't know what this does?



Defense bonus variant grants a level- and option-based bonus to defense. In case of a 4th level, offensive-option PC it results in a whooping _+0_ Bonus. It also grants an offensive-option character a free weapon proficiency which you used on pistols.




> Gomez, how will we do wealth? Do I make wealth checks for the items below or is there a table you want us to use. Can I get more stuff or is the list below too much?



Wealth is determined as following:

(1d6-1) x 1000$ = Yearly income
(result from roll above) x 2000$ = Starting Money (Savings)


Small correction to the sheet: Bluff doesn't add a synergy bonus to Diplomacy. [Cthulhu D20, p.22 and p.25]


Hope this helps a bit!

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

Gomez said:
			
		

> [...] That would be perfectly fine with me. [...] Yes. [...] Yes. But I would like to limit this to one player.




Thanks for the answers! 

Psychics are by no means an essential part of the character, so I'll wait if anybody else wants in. If not, I'll probably take the Sensitive feat and perhaps the Psychometry one (not really sure about that one).


----------



## Job (Feb 4, 2008)

Gomez!

Welcome back!  I'll be keeping an eye on the fun and, like many fans of auto racing, I'll be hoping to see a nasty 13 car pileup!  Good luck.    

Job.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 4, 2008)

*oh ...*

Hi Douane, thanks for the answers.

Huh, so what happens if I don't use the Option? I don't really want to go back an redo the PC, but if I take one of the defensive options with good will, then would my defense bonus go up from +0? Maybe I should redo, since the improved initiative is spurious and unnecessary and defense is always important.

I mostly play d20 modern, so I'll probably be a little backwards with the differences between d20 CoC and modern. I was going for a fast/charismatic hero hybrid; not sure what the best options are in this system.

Is there a d20 CoC SRD?

So starting money should be on average $5000? Wow that seems like a lot for 1925. I guess if you want to buy a car it isn't but otherwise...


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 5, 2008)

*the best offense is a good defense, just ask the Patriots*

Thanks for the comments Douane; I think the defensive options are better, so I revised. 

Why does Bluff not add to diplomacy? In all of the other d20 systems it does? That seems odd that CoC would be unique. Doesn't really matter, diplomacy +11 is still pretty good.  

If you happen to have the CoC book, handy would you be willing to price out the items I've suggest Fanny would want? The rest would go to her wardrobe. If not, I can probably borrow my friend's book indefinitely later on in the week.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

No SRD, unfortunately. 

Give me a moment and I'll lay out the differences between the offensive and defensive options. Absolutely no need to totally redo Fanny. 


[EDIT] Here we are:

If Fanny went from the offensive option to defensive option, she has to:

1. Make one of her previously bad saves (Fortitude or Reflexes in her case) into a good one, bringing it to +4 base instead of +1.
2. Lose 1 point of BAB; +2 instead of +3. (It will also increase at a slower rate over future levels.)
3. Lose the free Weapon proficiency feat.
4. Gain a +2 bonus to defense.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, character posted, but need some info/feedback.  How many feats am I granted, Offensive Option taken, I currently have 3 listed, but am I allowed one of the Weapon Proficiency's free, so that I may actually take another feat?

Other than that, see anything wrong with the mechanics that I may have overlooked?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> So starting money should be on average $5000? Wow that seems like a lot for 1925. I guess if you want to buy a car it isn't but otherwise...




We'll probably need the money to cover our travelling costs  ... if I remember correctly, Masks has the PCs travelling all over the world.

But I am afraid I don't really know how much $5000 are in 1925. (I mean, I could say what you could buy for 5000 _Reichsmark_ in 1925, but contemporary American prices are unfortunately beyond me.)


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments Douane; I think the defensive options are better, so I revised.
> 
> Why does Bluff not add to diplomacy? In all of the other d20 systems it does? That seems odd that CoC would be unique. Doesn't really matter, diplomacy +11 is still pretty good.
> 
> If you happen to have the CoC book, handy would you be willing to price out the items I've suggest Fanny would want? The rest would go to her wardrobe. If not, I can probably borrow my friend's book indefinitely later on in the week.




Aargh, too little ... too late! The story of my life!  


Regarding Bluff, CoC D20 has less synergies in general. (Bluff still adds to Intimidate and Sleight o. Hand.) They probably wanted to avoid the 3.5 syndrome of getting +6 to diplomacy on snyergies alone. [Just exploited that for a PbP PC here.  ]


Will go over the equipment lists immediately.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Ok, character posted, but need some info/feedback.  How many feats am I granted, Offensive Option taken, I currently have 3 listed, but am I allowed one of the Weapon Proficiency's free, so that I may actually take another feat?
> 
> Other than that, see anything wrong with the mechanics that I may have overlooked?




*Number of Feats:*

2 at first level
1 at third level

1 free weapon proficiency feat for PCs with the offensive option.



Cant find anything wrong on the mechanic side.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for the late reply - ENW's magnificient notification system seemingly forgot me again...

I have a very important exam on Wednesday in week.

Would it be okay if I sent my character in then.

I have the sheet ready already, and could send it to you via email,
but I fear I won't have the time for the proper encoding right now.

Apart from that, I am eager to start!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, BTW, thank you very much for accepting me to the game!


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 5, 2008)

*one more feat*

Fangor, if I understand correctly you get one more feat to select since you have the offensive option and hence a bonus weapon prof.... maybe I'm wrong, but that is how I interpretted earlier posts.

So ya, what Douane said. 

Man he is everywhere.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

*Fanny's equipment:*

Handgun, generic (damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 9, range incr. 20 ft., multifire) - Papa O’shea’s service revolver kept in her handbag - I'd assume this to be a .38 Special revolver (which would cut the number of rounds down to 6). $25
Leica I, 35 mm camera, new top of the line 1925 model + 40 frames of film - Box camera $2.29 + 40x film (24 exposures) $7.60
Xenon Flash Lamp with 10 bulbs - not given (were Xenon flash lamps even already in common private use in 1925 ? )
Stylish designer handbag. - Silk handbag $4.98
Lock Picks – also in handbag - Lockpicking tools $30.00
Small 4’’ pocket notebook, leatherbound. - not given 


Still a little bit left for wardrobe. 


[Edit] Fun facts about the Leica Ia: 
- Ia models were uniformly black, unless customized later after the purchase.
- The Leica Ia will be presented to the public in about 2 months in-game time (March 7th, 1925), so Fanny seems to have made some very good contacts to get one early.
- Your picture shows a later model, probably an Ic manufactured after 1930.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies.  So, what feat would be best suited for this kind of guy?  I see him as a quick draw, and possibly even using two guns at once.  Ambidexterity; would that be useful for that?  Otherwise, it's Point Blank Shot to set up for those tiered feats of Far Shot, Precise Shot, etc..

I think the feats are the only thing holding me back.  Perhaps dropping Rifle Prof and Quick Draw to go for Pistol Prof with Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot and Shot on the Run or Far Shot.  Choices, choices...


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

It's hard to say, Fangor. 

The Two-Gun route would swallow two feats for Ambidex. and 2-Weapon-Fight alone and still yield another -2 on to-hit rolls which, given our present level, I still find rather significant.

Regarding the rifle, do you think we'll (or you'll) have enough occasions to actually carry one and use it? I'm a bit sceptical unless we'll be doing a Quartermain.



BTW, am I the only one to be irritated a bit by the feat selection presented? Most are either combat feats or _truly imaginative_ +x to skill y feats. Especially the former category seems a bit forced, considering that this Cthulhu and not a Splatter-movie. [Rant-end.  ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, the feat selection is a bit too ???  It's either fight or skill, nothing for flavor and such.  Yeah, I am seriously thinking of dropping the rifle, and going with some other feat for the pistol.  So, Wpn Prof Pistol, Point Blank, shot on the run, and rolling shot might be a good combo to have.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 5, 2008)

*precise shot*

I've found precise shot pretty important. The dropping the -4 and not having to worry about shooting into melee... priceless. We do have a bruiser don't we? Wasn't the "athlete" gonna be a strong-hero type? 

Does rapid shot or double tap appear in CoC? If your going for a gunslinger, those can be pretty fun.

It looks like your PC and mine are gun toting although yours is probably better built for action. Mine is the "face" but when diplomacy fails a little smack with .38 upside the head can work wonders. Hopefully this is not irrelevant. My experience is that when mythos creatures show up all the feat optimization in the world can't help you; its best to just run away.

I just realized that sleight of hand is trained only. I better go fix that...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 5, 2008)

As I mentioned above, here one can find a pretty self-explanative chargen for CoC d20.

Problem is just that the format is a bit hard to copy to HTML.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2008)

One thing to remember. 

You do not get bonus languages equal to your INT Bonus. You have to have the Skill, Speak Other Languages for that.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Does rapid shot or double tap appear in CoC? If your going for a gunslinger, those can be pretty fun.




*Rapid Shot*
Prerequisite: Dex 13+, Point Blank Shot
Benefit: You can get one extra attack per round with a ranged weapon. The attack is at your highest base attack bonus, but each attack (the extra one and the normal ones) suffer a -2 penalty. You must use a full-round action to use this feat.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Gomez said:
			
		

> One thing to remember.
> 
> You do not get bonus languages equal to your INT Bonus. You have to have the Skill, Speak Other Languages for that.




Which I consider to be a shame. Intelligence has to be good for something. :\ 


At least one can learn an unlimited number of languages.


----------



## Rookseye (Feb 5, 2008)

Gomez, forgive me if this is a foolish question, but would you like the alternates to generate characters as well, or should we wait so that they can be adapted to fit in situationally as the campaign progresses?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 5, 2008)

Rookseye said:
			
		

> Gomez, forgive me if this is a foolish question, but would you like the alternates to generate characters as well, or should we wait so that they can be adapted to fit in situationally as the campaign progresses?




It might be better to wait and see where they are in the campaign if an alternate is needed.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 5, 2008)

> You do not get bonus languages equal to your INT Bonus. You have to have the Skill, Speak Other Languages for that.




So I should probably drop a class skill to take speak language...

I assume that for cc each language is two ranks and for speak lang as a class skill it is 1 per language...

Addendum: nevermind... I just saw Douane's character... It looks like he took every language...


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope, just the necessary ones. 

Most of them are necessitated by his background - proper research into the Great War can only be done by the study of original documents, not (perhaps) poorly done translations. Anthony learned to read hieroglyphs while in Egypt with his english Friend while the use of runes has become more wide-spread in Germany after the war, so he learned that, too. Latin basics come from his law studies, he simply expanded upon it later on. Greek was added to study the classic philosophers in their own language.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

To get into the proper frame of mind, here are some monetary numbers from the year 1924 (with thanks to the Antique Automobile Club of America):


Avg. Income.....................................$1,124/year
New Home (Median Price)..........................$7,720
New Car (Avg. Cost)..................................$ 398
Gas.....................................................21¢/gal.
Milk (Qt).....................................................13¢
Bread (Loaf).................................................9¢
Eggs...................................................43¢/doz.
Steak (lb)...................................................41¢
Stamp.........................................................2¢


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, with my guy being the sleuth, I would like to know about Speak Language, and if it's always a cross class skill, costing 2 skill points per rank/language, or if I can take it as a class skill, and only use 1 skill point per language.  My guy has learned to read lips, and to make it more effective, he would like to know a few more languages, such as German, French, Italian, and Russian, considering that's the main mob themes he's encountered...


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Speak Other Language can be taken as a class skill without problems, in fact several of the pre-defined roles/archetypes have it on their class skill list.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Speak Other Language can be taken as a class skill without problems, in fact several of the pre-defined roles/archetypes have it on their class skill list.




But, question is, does that enable you to purchase languages at 1 point per language?  And if so, would NOT taking the skill as a class skill still allow 2 point per language?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

First sentence: I'm rather sure that this is the case (and I built my PC around this).

Second sentence: Absolutely. CoC D20, p. 16: "If you buy noncore skills - _any_ skill outside your 12 professional skills - you get a half-rank per skill point spent." P. 36 (under the 'Speak other Language' description): "Having even a single rank in a language gives the character to both speak and write that language [...]".


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, as I don't have the book.  I am going off of the old CoC info, and D20srd info.  As you can tell, first time for a d20 coc character.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

No problem! If there's anything else you need, please post away! 


(And truth be told, strictly speaking I don't have the book either - I just use the book a friend gave me on "extended loan" because he found that he liked the original CoC better.)



*Off-topic:* Out of totally personal curiosity - what kind of German mob themes/elements were active in the States in those days ?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Not too sure on the mob themes, but with the influx of immigrants, there were all sorts of 'segregation' sue to different countries of origin.  Each included the seedy side of man, so there is the need to be able to understand both the miscreants that did the crimes, as well as the victims from all areas.  Hence, his need to understand the different languages, to know both sides of the story.

So, game topic now, Shot on the Run.  I need the pre-reqs and the benefits of that feat.  Wealth, well, that's another story.  I was thinking of some nice gun, as he's fond of the handguns.  It's his forte, and he's trained well to know how to use them.  He would have a pair of identical handguns, preferably ones with magazines of 12-15 shots, and extra clips.  What are the options in that book as far as weapons go for this guy?  He would customize them too, having them in pearl detail.  Got a price handy?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Easy things first:

1. Wealth: (1d6-1) x 1000$ = Yearly income; (result from the roll) x 2000$ = Starting Money (Savings)

2. "Shot on the Run" - I think this feat is out for the moment as the pre-reqs amount to PB Shot, Dodge and Mobility. [EDIT] Effect: Able to move before and after an attack action.

3. Guns - coming soon (Magazine capacity will be problem, though. The Luger has 8, the Mauser "Broomhandle" has 10 which is about as good as it gets - it's the "roaring twenties" after all.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, thanks.  I will take two of those Mauser's.  Are the stats still the same?  damage 1d10, crit. x3, capacity 10, range incr. 20 ft., multifire

And what's the cost?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

Interesting choice.

Mauser C-96, 9mm Parabellum $30.00 each
50 rounds 9mm P $6.95

As for customizing: For pearl handles I'd guess around $15 for both. Fancy engraving probably double that.



(Picture shows a wartime issue of the German army in 9mm)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 5, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Interesting choice.
> 
> Mauser C-96, 9mm Parabellum $30.00
> 50 rounds 9mm P $6.95
> ...




Hmmm, not what I had envisioned.  Got anything classier?


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2008)

What you mean by "classier" ? (Honest question!  )

Have you got any modern example of what you'd consider classy? (Name will do.)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 6, 2008)

That Colt M1911 is perfect, as the hand grips can be customized to be replaced with pearl ones, which he would do.  He also has the repair skill so that he can keep these pair of guns in top condition at all times.


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, problem solved then, right?


Accepted as standard sidearm of the army in March, 1911:

Colt M1911 .45 ACP (damage 2d8, crit. x3, capacity 7, range 20 ft., multifire) $40

100 rounds .45 ACP $8.60

Customizing costs: For pearl handles around $15 for both. Fancy engraving double that.


[EDIT] Ah, I see you probably copied it from my sheet, including my mistake.  CoC d20 unifies the capacity of the M1911 down to 7.


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2008)

*Gomez*,

as I understand from my research, acquiring a legal permit for "concealed carry" was rather difficult in NY due to the Sullivan Act.

Does this mean those of us with guns will have to carry them illegally?


Thanks!


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 6, 2008)

*wow the 38 sucks*

I was paying attention to the discussions regarding the M1911 and I realized that a 38 special sucks by comparison. Average damage is 5.5 versus 9 for the other. Thats almost a 4 point difference. What advantage would carrying a 38 be other than "flavor?" 

Is it more concealable or perhaps license-able?

I feel like I'm hanging myself if I stick to Papa O'shea's service revolver. Particularly if there is damage reduction in d20 CoC, where high average damage is so important.

And I agree, the die probably won't matter when we see a mythos creature, but against its minions...thats a different story.


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2008)

> What advantage would carrying a 38 be other than "flavor?"




In purely mechanical gameterms: none.   

Frankly speaking, the whole damage scale is a bit out of whack. Certainly not one of the finer parts of the book.

[Edit: "Classic" CoC balanced the higher damage of the bigger calibers by giving the smaller ones a higher rate of fire.]


Since I come from the "old-school" CoC tradition where neither calibre nor damage of guns really matter, I simply went with the historical approach: The .38 Special is _the_ archetypical police gun, so that was I gave you for Fanny's inherited revolver. The .45 Colt 1911 is the standard sidearm of the US Army, so I went with one of them for Anthony who is an former soldier, after all.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

A little bit more about the Leica. (I just got off the phone/computer with my father and as it turned I'm not as smart I thought I'd be. So laugh at me, if you want.  )

The original photo you used is indeed a Leica Ic, produced after 1930, which can be discerned by its rare Hektor lens (at least by my father). The one I offered and took for an Ia based on my grandmother's purchase of one in 1926 at the start of her career as a professional photographer is in fact a Leica Ib ("Compur-Leica"). Though generally considered to be a good deal less stylish than the Ia, it seemingly offered more options for a professional user. Apparently this made my grandmother choose it over the Ia.

According to him, the pic found below is now finally a real 1925 Leica Ia. And even better, my father also found an old catalogue with prices from those days. And thus it can now defintely be stated that $2.89 (for a box camera) is _a bit_ too low - the Leica Ia cost 220 _Reichsmark_ which are roundabout $ 55.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, Douane, I just realized we are fellow countrymen! (Well, if I disregard my Spanish roots.)

_  Hi! N paar Infos zu meiner letzten Gaslight-Kampagne: http://wayfarer.myfreeforum.org/forum25.php

Magst Dir's vielleicht mal zu Gemüte führen!_

Cheers,

Rafael


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

Hallo!

Yes, indeed. (And now the german roots of my PC are duly explained.  ) Nice to meet another German; it seems there are more and more of us here each day.


Folkert


[EDIT] Aha, the old trick: Wait till's he typing, then start to edit your own post. 

Nice, I'll definitely have a look. Never played the Gaslight-Era myself, unfortunately. I was usually stuck with (better) "roaring twenties" campaigns and (worse) "modern" campaigns.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

Spanish roots, hmmm? ... Might have to retract my friendly words then. (Just kidding!  )

I've some ancestors coming from Spain, but that's been 400 years ago. 


BTW, hopefully Anthony didn't step too hard on Corso Balboa's toes. After finishing the character I saw there was indeed a pre-done template for the skill choices I had wanted - the Antiquarian. :\ Never thought to check that as I didn't really connect this particular skill selection with an Antiquarian.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

> Fangor the Fierce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amendment: After reverse-engineering the sample characters provided in the CoC D20 book, I will now definetely say "Yes.".


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 7, 2008)

*PI License*

Was doing some surfing, found something interesting.  Take a look at the PI License available in the 1920's.


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

Niiice! (I always love historical docs.  )

But will he even be allowed to operate in New York?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 7, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Niiice! (I always love historical docs.  )
> 
> But will he even be allowed to operate in New York?




I would think yes, as that was just to show that there are locations that provide for licenses for his job.  That being said, and the growth of New York at that time, there would most certainly be a location in New York to acquire said license.  Up to DM though... Gomez?


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

Interesting. I asked because a number of the pulpy detective novels I read focused on PI licences not being valid outside of the county/state they were issued in.


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey there everyone, Gomez

Character added to the rogues gallery, but I still need to get equipment lined up.  I'll get that done tonight.  Thanks for the d20 CoC generator, Ivid - that saved me a lot of time.

I think Newt will make a good addition to the group with his background skills.  Although, it looks like he is the only one not carrying a firearm!


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2008)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> [...]I think Newt will make a good addition to the group with his background skills.  Although, it looks like he is the only one not *carrying* a firearm!




Not the only one! 

Anthony may possess a gun, but he usually doesn't carry it. He works at the Met, after all. (Ifigured being a manic nihilist was already enough and decided to not add paranoia to his slate.)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice characters people!   

Just waiting Ivid's character now. 

I will take a fine tooth comb and look over your characters.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 7, 2008)

Might have to wait until next week - as I said, I can email you the stats already, 
just not take the time to layout it for the RG here. :\ Important exams next Wednesday...


----------



## Gomez (Feb 7, 2008)

Ivid said:
			
		

> Might have to wait until next week - as I said, I can email you the stats already,
> just not take the time to layout it for the RG here. :\ Important exams next Wednesday...




email it to me


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 8, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> Not the only one!
> 
> Anthony may possess a gun, but he usually doesn't carry it. He works at the Met, after all. (Ifigured being a manic nihilist was already enough and decided to not add paranoia to his slate.)




True.  I suppose its not like Newt walks around with bat, either. That might seem a bit...odd.

Alright, my character has equipment.  I think Newt Wright is ready to go! (Insane   )


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 8, 2008)

*all but wealth done...*

My Pc is ready too, I just need some more prices on stuff and I'm a little unclear as to how to roll for wealth.

Douane said it would be 1d6-1 times a 1000 but on his sheet he rolled 1d6+3 (+2 of that is from a feat I guess)? Does that mean his profession (dilettante) provides a 2 point swing relative to the rest of us?  

Does Fanny's profession (writer) provide any wealth bonus? 

Over on invisible castle I rolled a 2,   which if I subtract 1 means I start out with the minimum, only $2000. Here is to hoping I can afford some clothes.  :\ 

I should be able to get the book Sunday from a friend, but if you want to start earlier I'll either have to fix the gear/wealth after we start or get some help.


----------



## Douane (Feb 8, 2008)

Let me explain in a bit more detail:

Wealth in CoC d20 is determined by the roll of a single d6, modified by profession. Reporter/Writer is unfortunately one of the less-paying occupations/professions and thus a reporter's "bonus" to the wealth roll is -1, resulting in the 1d6-1 I gave you. (Same with the PI.) 

Profession boni range from -2 (Artists, Soldiers) to +2 (Doctors, Technicians). The Dilettante comes at an +1.


[EDIT  And you'll absolutely be able to afford some clothing. Modern prices are rather misleading in this regard. For example, here are a few prices from the top of the Women's clothing list. 

Quality Women Dress $15.00
Chic Designer Dress $90.00 (Coco Chanel will probably be more, though.)
Brown Fox Fur Coat $198.00


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> Douane said it would be 1d6-1 times a 1000 but on his sheet he rolled 1d6+3 (+2 of that is from a feat I guess)? Does that mean his profession (dilettante) provides a 2 point swing relative to the rest of us?
> 
> Over on invisible castle I rolled a 2,   which if I subtract 1 means I start out with the minimum, only $2000. Here is to hoping I can afford some clothes.  :\
> 
> I should be able to get the book Sunday from a friend, but if you want to start earlier I'll either have to fix the gear/wealth after we start or get some help.




A Writer gets a -1 on their Wealth roll. So your roll of 2 does become 1 and give you yearly income of $1000 and starting cash of $2000. That should be plenty of money to equip your character. You just cannot have anything fancy.


----------



## Douane (Feb 9, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> My Pc is ready too, I just need some more prices on stuff and I'm a little unclear as to how to roll for wealth. [...]



 I'm afraid I won't be able to give definite answers on most of these as the equipment list is unfortunately not that detailed. 




> Compact with silvered mirror and face powder and other makeup ($??)
> Hat, palmade, and fake mustache (????)
> Suit cut/tailored to make her look like a man for the purpose of disguises (????)
> Ladies Wardrobe – nice but not too nice. Fewer outfits of stylish tailoring rather than many cheaper ones (????)
> Apartment with stylish furnishings (upkeep?)



- Rent: Flat $ 12.50 per week; Apartment $ 10.00 per week

- no prices on makeup per se - closest 'personal' items I can offer is the "Women's Toilet Set (15 pieces)" for $ 22.95

- tailored men's suit - my guess would be somewhere around $ 40

- as for Ladies' Wardrobe, I already gave you some examples in the post above. Here's the rest of the list: 

Woman's wool coat $ 15.00
Woman's frock 5.00
Silk crepe frock 16.50
Satin charmeuse 10.95
French Repp Dress 10.95
Worsted wool sweater 9.48
Cotton crepe negligee 6.98
Spike heel Parisian shoes 4.45
Leather one-strap slippers 3.69
Snug velour hat 4.44
Satin turban-style hat 3.69
Rayon elastic corset 4.95
Embroidered costume slip 1.98
Silk Hose (3 pair) 2.25
Velour coat w/ fur trim 39.75
Dress hair comb 0.77


----------



## Gomez (Feb 12, 2008)

Just a bump.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 13, 2008)

Back from the exams - will have my stuff ready as soon as I can.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 15, 2008)

I think I am done.  Don't have books for costs of clothes, and such, but I figure I would still have them, lol.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 16, 2008)

:\ Sorry for the absence! Is it just me or was ENW down since Thursday? - Couldn't access the site, but kept getting notifications. Strange...

Without much addo, I'll simply add my character to the rogues gallery then, if that is still acceptable.


----------



## Douane (Feb 17, 2008)

Re. Thursday - No, you are defintely not the only one! There's still a thread in Meta about my problems in accessing the site throughout Thurs- and Friday. (It took 23 reloads to post to one thread before I mostly gave up.)


Otherwise, post away, we are eagerly awaiting our last man!


----------



## Douane (Feb 17, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> I think I am done.  Don't have books for costs of clothes, and such, but I figure I would still have them, lol.



Really? You are just lucky that Tarzan made wearing a loincloth publically acceptable.  


For the (Gentle)men:

Worsted Wool Dress Suit 29.50
Cashmere Dress Suit 18.50
Curdoroy Norfolk Suit 9.95
Dog Fur Overcoat 37.50
Chesterfield Overcoat 19.95
Oxford Dress Shoes 6.95
Leather Work Shoes 4.95
Lace-bottom breeches 4.95
Broadcloth Dress Shirt 1.95
Shaker Sweater 7.69
Felt Fedora 8.95
Wool Golf Cap 1.95
Sealskin Fur Cap 16.95
Silk Four-in-hand Tie 3.69
Bat-wing Bow Tie 0.55
Sock Garters 0.39
Cotton Union Suit 1.50
Cuff Links 0.40


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey, 
I am sorry but I am going to have to close down this game. I have some RL issues pop up that require my full attention for the foreseable future. 

Thanks for giving the game a try. Maybe I can get it back up and running sometime in the future. 


Thanks

Gomez


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Feb 18, 2008)

I am sorry then. Sounded very promising and I surely would have enjoyed your DMing.
Good luck on whatever you are up to!

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Douane (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, *Gomez*! 

But there's nothing that can be done about RL - it always comes first. I hope you get everything worked out.


Folkert


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, Gomez.  Good luck.


----------



## Arabesu (Feb 19, 2008)

Bummer, I hope that you get your life-stuff together. 

I've only recently been able to find the time to start a PbP with my job and family duties taking most of my time, so I know how it is.

Good luck!

Tom


----------

